# Benefits of the nasal exhale...



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2006)

Anyone else out there enjoy the cigar experience via the "double barrel" method?

I've noticed that exhaling thru the nose really makes the flavors come alive. I'm really surprised how much more of the flavor spectrum seems to come thru while doing this. Not to mention it's been a great guage for potency. I'm not talking about every exhale on every draw, but i do like to take a sample or two from each 1/3 of the cigar as i smoke it. 

Needless to say, from now on reviewed sticks or ones i've never tried before will always be nasally exhaled. After giving it a try, it quickly became a tradition in my smoking experience.

I know some guys like to get about half way thorugh the exhale then push the rest through the nostrils.

If anyone else does this regularly (or not), any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree with you brother. I do it mostly when I am having trouble pin-pointing a flavor. Definately cannot do it all the time. Good question.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Every puff probably. Plus I French inhale some smoke in through the sinus & back out the mouth. On top of this, I wave the lit cigar under my nose. My sinuses tend to suffer a bit (escpecially when I was smokin' about 5 a day), but I love it so much that it is now 2nd nature to me.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I do this too, a few times per cigar as it opens up the flavor a bit, but I find myself doing it much more often when smoking a pipe...


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2006)

Neuromancer said:


> I do this too, a few times per cigar as it opens up the flavor a bit, but I find myself doing it much more often when smoking a pipe...


Ditto on the pipe smoke. It seems much easier on the nasal passage too.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

As you know, you got me started doing this...it does help to pick out those subtle flavors. Thanks Bro


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not sure about the "nasal exhale" thing... But I DO agree that the taste of a cigar is best experienced via a combination of palate and nostril... I'm one of those "French-inhale" guys... And it seems to work!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Yup, the last bit of smoke...through the nose.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

I have been exhaling out my nose ever since I started smoking. I cant imagine smoking a cigar w/o doing it!! I would say 95% of all the smoke I put out thru my nose. (It really helps the buzz factor in certain stogies too!) 

I think some people are not able to do it for some reason - sort of like how some people can curl their tounge or flare thier nostrils and others can't. My father says he really cant get any out thru his nostrils, yet I can?..


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2006)

palm55 said:


> I'm not sure about the "nasal exhale" thing... But I DO agree that the taste of a cigar is best experienced via a combination of palate and nostril... I'm one of those "French-inhale" guys... And it seems to work!!!


Good point. I don't inhale tobacco at all so that's not for me, but it is a good twist to the topic.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Hoss said:


> I've noticed that exhaling thru the nose really makes the flavors come alive. I'm really surprised how much more of the flavor spectrum seems to come thru while doing this. Not to mention it's been a great guage for potency. I'm not talking about every exhale on every draw, but i do like to take a sample or two from each 1/3 of the cigar as i smoke it.


I do this almost the same way, and yes, it really does enhance the whole experience.


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

What's this french exhale?


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I have always done a bit of a sniff through the nose as I pull on my cigar. It seems to give me a lot of flavor from the wrapper. I kinda get a burn if I exhale through my nose.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

scc135 said:


> What's this french exhale?


Is "inhale." It's where you puff into your mouth then pull the smoke into the sinus as it curls up from both the cigar & your mouth.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm for sure a nose smoker...lots more flavor!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

First time I've heard of a French inhale but now that Iknow what it is this is what I have to say. I've tried the exhale through the nose thing. Many make it seem difficult or un-natural for me it wasn't either. It did help enahnce the experience. I just didn't care much for it. What I DO think helped the experience even more is the draw method with simply allowing some of the odor to filter through the nostril. So I'll puff exhale and as I exhale allow myself to breathe in slightly, then puff again allowing a stronger 'hit' to get into my mouth. This is te one I hold and then blow out. With the combination of smell and hit.... sublime! :2

Admittedly... if you're only drawing and not using the nose at all.... you definitely miss out on some of the flavor.


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

I exhale through my nose almost all the time when I smoke.I have been doing it so long it just comes naturally. For me it is the only way to get the real flavor and to judge the strength of the cigar.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Can someone provide details or tips on attempting this technique? I've never done it, not sure how to go about doing it.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been exhaling through my nose since I started to smoke cigars. Probably 70%-90% of every puff goes out that way. It's just second nature for me. It really brings out the flavor of a cigar and is one of the real pleasures, for me, of smoking a cigar. 

I don't exhale through my nose with cigarettes or a pipe. And, I don't french inhale. Don't really know why ... I just don't.

I know that exhaling through your nose is not a pleasant experience for everyone ... to each his own ... do what you enjoy.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2006)

TypeO- said:


> Can someone provide details or tips on attempting this technique? I've never done it, not sure how to go about doing it.


Try closing your mouth right after you take a draw, force the smoke back with your tongue while opening the passage to the back of your throat and simple exhaling thru the nose only. That should push the smoke back to your throat and give it only one route of escape via the nostrils.

That's how i do it anyway. :2


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Hoss said:


> Try closing your mouth right after you take a draw, force the smoke back with your tongue while opening the passage to the back of your throat and simple exhaling thru the nose only. That should push the smoke back to your throat and give it only one route of escape via the nostrils.
> 
> That's how i do it anyway. :2


Damn, that was easier than I thought. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

TypeO- said:


> Damn, that was easier than I thought. Thanks for the tip.


Soooo.....how was it?


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

kansashat said:


> Soooo.....how was it?


Didn't care for it. It wasn't harsh or anything, but it didn't seem to add anything to the experience except for the smell of pickles. Kind of weird. I smoked an HdM Epi. I'll try it again over the next fews days.

I need to work on my technique. I can't seem to push the air to the back of my throat without pushing the bulk of it out of my mouth.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2006)

TypeO- said:


> It wasn't harsh or anything, but it didn't seem to add anything to the experience except for the smell of pickles.


:r That's a first!


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

I need to try this. Nice tip!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Is "inhale." It's where you puff into your mouth then pull the smoke into the sinus as it curls up from both the cigar & your mouth.


See, cultural differences at work... in the UK, a french inhale involves pulling the smoke into your mouth and then pushing it back out before inhaling it through both the mouth and nose. That's how all the French people in Europe actually smoke. Pulling the smoke into your mouth and inhaling it by breathing in through your nose is called an Irish Waterfall. :r


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21555


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I had been exhaling out the mouth entirely until TODAY. I picked out a mild cigar and tried the nasal exhale. It was tricky at first but I got the hang of it after awhile. This is a whole different smoking experience. The tastes are magnified a whole lot when I do this. Recently, I was lamenting the fact that I couldn't taste cigars too well. About all I could do is tell you the difference between two obviously different cigars (like a JdN Antano vs Macanudo or a Connecticut wrapper vs. maduro). Now, I will have to try all the cigars I have tried before and enjoy the experience that much more. 

Thank you for introducing me to the NASAL EXHALE, it's not as hard as I thought!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I learned how to do it after many aborted attempts, I even argued against it for a while. But then I read an interview of Rocky Patel a while back and he described his method of smoking, and said the nasal exhale really allows you to taste the flavors from the cigar. I tried it, and have been hooked on the method ever since; I do it after just about each puff. Of course I don't smoke that many cigars in a day or week and, it's probably a good thing. But for me, it really enhances the smoking experience.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I always exhale the last 10-30% of the smoke out via the nose..... less-none if it's very full bodied or highly acidic due to burn. IMO the cigar experience is incomplete without using the nose for partial expiration....

For those that have trouble, here's a super easy technique to learn: 
draw a bit of smoke into the mouth, close your mouth and exhale via your nose normally. 
The palate/glottis/tongue mechanism will automatically do it's thing, so long as you're not thinking too hard about it. If you're thinking too hard about it, you're not letting your tongue back into it's normal resting position against the back of your teeth (opening up the back entry to the nasal passage). Simply draw, close your mouth (allow your tongue to resting position), and exhale via the nose. voila!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

kansashat said:


> Every puff probably. Plus I French inhale some smoke in through the sinus & back out the mouth. On top of this, I wave the lit cigar under my nose. My sinuses tend to suffer a bit (escpecially when I was smokin' about 5 a day), but I love it so much that it is now 2nd nature to me.


:tpd: This is second nature to me (not on every puff, but every 2-3 and also the french in my opinion is a must!)


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i think this is what's referred to as "rolling" the smoke-i started doing this w/mild sticks & worked my way up to full bodied-if you start w/strong smokes you'll probably regret it (i did!)-if it stings too much, try exhaling some through the mouth 1st, then push some out the nose-takes some of the power out


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> :tpd: This is second nature to me (not on every puff, but every 2-3 and also the french in my opinion is a must!)


I love the french inhale but that means inhaling the smoke into the lungs (the reason i switched to cigars from cigs), so I don't do it.

As far as exhaling the smoke through your nose, this will actually increase the amount of nicotine to the brain... the nasal membranes are a much shorter, more efficient path straight to the blood/brain barrier as opposed to sub-lingual (mouth tissue). That's why blow is so much better up the nose instead of under the tongue. Not that I'd know ? Those just beginning to expire smoke via their noise should take heed of this increased uptake of nicotine, especially if your into full-bodied smokes.......


----------



## sparkygreen (Apr 10, 2007)

I do this with sticks that arent too spicy or harsh...I play it by nose, if its good I do it if it isnt I dont. Recently the HDM Excalibur Dark Knight was superb when I exhaled nasally.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't say I've done this. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

I dont inhale through the nose but I do like to exhale through the nose once in a while during the course of a smoke...usually after exhaling half the smoke from my mouth. It definitely does give me a better sense of the cigar's flavor.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll blow some of the smoke out of my mouth and then breathe out of my nose (air from my lungs...not smoke) briefly before blowing the rest of the smoke out and that seems to give me enhanced flavor. Isn't that the same thing w/o having to actually take the smoke in through your nasal passages? Isn't just the airflow through your nose while the smoke is on your palate what enhances the taste vs. just taking the smoke into your mouth and blowing it back out of your mouth w/o involving your nose at all?


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

This sounds like it would be somewhat painful. I tried to do it tonight but with no avail, I think I was trying to hard to avoid inhaling.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

I do this as well. Even though it pretty much assures I'll be smelling cigar for the next 24 hours.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't inhale, but i do take a couple whiffs of puffed out smoke (a mini french inhale of sorts) during the experience.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

IMO, it's the only way to get a true perspective about the tastes associated with your cigar. I know a couple of guys who smoke and don't do it and I tell them all the time, "You should really exhale a bit through your nose!", they refuse.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I started doing it with my pipe and got to thinking I should try it with the cigar. I'll never go back, now.  Not only do I get a better sense of the different flavors, but some of the intangible qualities (like age or youthfulness) come through a lot more clearly. My :2.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I exhale through the nose on most puffs, and I like a bit of burn to it.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll usually do it once or twice per cigar. It really kills my sinuses and I'm stuffed up for the rest of the day usually. I usually do the last half or less of the smoke I took in on that "inhale." ( I don't actually inhale) Only half because if I do much more it burns and I'm a wimp.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

When you mean exhale, do you mean just exhale after the smoke is all out of your mouth or to blow some smoke out of your nose?

I do the first one, it helps. I've tried the second one many times, each time I do it, my nostrils feel like they're being stung by a thousand bees.


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Even Steven said:


> When you mean exhale, do you mean just exhale after the smoke is all out of your mouth or to blow some smoke out of your nose?
> 
> I do the first one, it helps. I've tried the second one many times, each time I do it, my nostrils feel like they're being stung by a thousand bees.


That's what I was thinking. Not a pleasureable thing for me...


----------

